# New lady member



## LadyXanax (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi,

I am from the UK and signed up to talk about an issue with my boyfriend. Need to have some insight by others on this. Thanks.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away and I'm sure you will get a ton of help!!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome, my lady! Happy to have you with us.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully you'll find the help and the advice that you need.


----------

